
Led Zeppelin Win in 'Stairway to Heaven' Trial - 6stringmerc
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/led-zeppelin-prevail-in-stairway-to-heaven-lawsuit-20160623
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11964241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11964241),
which (although slightly later) has the more active discussion.

